# Witches brew recipe



## DonnaBelle (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm trying to locate the Witch's brew recipe on here, anyone know where to find it?

thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2012)

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

You could make your life easier and just  order a bottle!   But if you look further into the reading, you should find the recipe. At least I think it is still on there.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2012)

There are a few mixes for "Witches Brew" out there,

10 cc's Gentocin or Baytril (antibiotic)
10 cc's Dectomax (anti-mite & tick)
20 cc's Miconozole (anti-fungal) over the counter yeast infection cream
10 cc's Mineral oil (I would use Coconut Oil)

Others I have seen have Vitamin E and or DMSO.

Chris


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 6, 2012)

what  would you use this for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

Dectomax doesn't work on mites. Threw out a whole brand new bottle years ago when my herd of alpacas had mites and Dectomax didn't clear it up. Vet said that Dectomax doesn't work on mites. Went back to Ivomec.

Witches Brew is normally used when there is a mite problem and you see skin problems as a result. If you click on the link I provided above, it explains everything.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Dectomax doesn't work on mites. Threw out a whole brand new bottle years ago when my herd of alpacas had mites and Dectomax didn't clear it up. Vet said that Dectomax doesn't work on mites. Went back to Ivomec.
> 
> Witches Brew is normally used when there is a mite problem and you see skin problems as a result. If you click on the link I provided above, it explains everything.


Might have been the type of mites, because there have been more than one study done on comparing Dectomax (doramectin) and Ivermectin and all of them said that both Doramectin and Ivermectin kills mites but the doramectin just took a little longer doing it.

Chris


----------

